# Beginner in need of advice



## Shenmue18 (Nov 20, 2015)

I suppose the phrase "beginner" is one that isn't entirely true.
I haven't begun yet, I haven't done much at all in the way of martial arts (apart from a few lessons when I was a kid), and am now, at 19 egar to learn.

I've come from the weight lifting world.
Been lifting now for four years, power building.
At first for looks when I was younger, now for strength, to test my abilities.
I've gotten strong over the years, and I feel martial arts would really complement that, and allow me explore something new.
I have good conditioning through my training and three times a week cardio regime, and I'd like something challenging and new where I can also reapply some of the skills I mentioned above.

I was wondering weather someone could advise me where to start.
Martial arts being as broad a term as it is, and me being an entire novice, I'm not really sure what to look for.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks very much for your time.


----------



## kuniggety (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes, martial arts are very broad. So, the two factors are really: 1. What exactly are you looking for in a martial art (self-defense, flexibility, competition, breathing/posture, etc) and 2. What's in your area/available to you. Sometimes #2 winds up being the biggest factor for folks.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 20, 2015)

Shenmue18 said:


> I have good conditioning through my training and three times a week cardio regime, and I'd like something challenging and new where I can also reapply some of the skills I mentioned above.


 No matter how conditioned you think you are now a good Kung fu system will work you hard and leave you wondering why your current conditioning and cardio exercises don't factor in.

Speaking from experience kung fu works different muscles than we is worked through weight lifting.  It's the same with cardio.  Cardio for running is not the same as cardio for aerobics.  Cardio for plyometrics is not the same as cardio for kung fu (none wing chun).  My wife does Les Mills Combat and can do it for 30 minutes with no problem.  She did a 1 minute punching drill from kung fu and was wiped out.  Even to this day the forms present a big cardio and muscle endurance challenge. These people are fit, but what they are doing doesn't work the same muscles as kung fu (non-wing chun kung fu).





This is the type of kung fu I do.  This is one of the forms. Part of it has been cut out, but it's one of the most challenging ones to do because of the movement. 50 seconds into the form is where the exhaustion kicks in


----------



## Shenmue18 (Nov 21, 2015)

kuniggety said:


> Yes, martial arts are very broad. So, the two factors are really: 1. What exactly are you looking for in a martial art (self-defense, flexibility, competition, breathing/posture, etc) and 2. What's in your area/available to you. Sometimes #2 winds up being the biggest factor for folks.



I guess for me it would be self defence mainly, but the other aspects of flexibility and  breathing and posture are appealing, too.

And yes, I hear you on that one. Finding a place to train is my next port of call after figuring out what I want to do.

Thanks very much


----------



## Shenmue18 (Nov 21, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> No matter how conditioned you think you are now a good Kung fu system will work you hard and leave you wondering why your current conditioning and cardio exercises don't factor in.
> 
> Speaking from experience kung fu works different muscles than we is worked through weight lifting.  It's the same with cardio.  Cardio for running is not the same as cardio for aerobics.  Cardio for plyometrics is not the same as cardio for kung fu (none wing chun).  My wife does Les Mills Combat and can do it for 30 minutes with no problem.  She did a 1 minute punching drill from kung fu and was wiped out.  Even to this day the forms present a big cardio and muscle endurance challenge. These people are fit, but what they are doing doesn't work the same muscles as kung fu (non-wing chun kung fu).
> 
> ...



Interesting,
I thought that, yeah. I'd like to challenge my body in ways I haven't before so the challenge aspect would be great.
Thanks for the videos, I'll check them out,

Thanks very much.


----------



## WaterGal (Nov 21, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> No matter how conditioned you think you are now a good Kung fu system will work you hard and leave you wondering why your current conditioning and cardio exercises don't factor in.
> 
> Speaking from experience kung fu works different muscles than we is worked through weight lifting.  It's the same with cardio.  Cardio for running is not the same as cardio for aerobics.  Cardio for plyometrics is not the same as cardio for kung fu (none wing chun).  My wife does Les Mills Combat and can do it for 30 minutes with no problem.  She did a 1 minute punching drill from kung fu and was wiped out.  Even to this day the forms present a big cardio and muscle endurance challenge. These people are fit, but what they are doing doesn't work the same muscles as kung fu (non-wing chun kung fu).



That's a great point, and true of other martial arts as well as kung fu.

We had a varsity high school athlete join our Hapkido program and he literally passed out the first time he did groundfighting in class, because he was trying to quickly muscle his way out of a hold instead of pacing himself and watching his air.  Another lady does distance running, but gets wiped out after a few rounds of WTF TKD sparring, because that relies a lot on short intense bursts of energy, which is a different kind of cardio.  (Edit: while I'm the opposite - I love TKD sparring and am happy to do 6 or 8 rounds in a class, but I can't do distance running for s***. Even a 5k is tough for me.)

So any reasonably athletic program will probably challenge the OP in some way.  I think he should look around and see what's available around him.  Most schools offer at least one free class, so he could probably try a few different things and see what appeals to him.


----------



## Shenmue18 (Nov 21, 2015)

Interesting, thanks for the reply.

I'm not long distance runner.
For weight training I've always done high intensity cardio three times a week, such as hill sprints and straight sprints, boxing, jump rope etc;

So itll be interesting to see how I fair.
I'm sure from what you've been saying, dispite my quite extensive training I'll Appear pretty weak, haha.

Thanks again.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 21, 2015)

WaterGal said:


> That's a great point, and true of other martial arts as well as kung fu.
> 
> We had a varsity high school athlete join our Hapkido program and he literally passed out the first time he did groundfighting in class, because he was trying to quickly muscle his way out of a hold instead of pacing himself and watching his air.  Another lady does distance running, but gets wiped out after a few rounds of WTF TKD sparring, because that relies a lot on short intense bursts of energy, which is a different kind of cardio.  (Edit: while I'm the opposite - I love TKD sparring and am happy to do 6 or 8 rounds in a class, but I can't do distance running for s***. Even a 5k is tough for me.)
> 
> So any reasonably athletic program will probably challenge the OP in some way.  I think he should look around and see what's available around him.  Most schools offer at least one free class, so he could probably try a few different things and see what appeals to him.


 grappling takes a lot too. I agree with taking the free trial class.  If he hasn't passed out before the week ends then he should go somewhere else. Lol


----------



## kuniggety (Nov 21, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> This is the type of kung fu I do.  This is one of the forms. Part of it has been cut out, but it's one of the most challenging ones to do because of the movement. 50 seconds into the form is where the exhaustion kicks in



When I was practicing Bak Sil Lum, there are 10 main forms. They're traditionally broken up into the 5 "short" forms and the 5 "long forms" when taught. The short forms would only take a minute do do but the long were 2-3 minutes. It was grueling to practice and do them over and over as BSL is quite leg heavy. I did some Northern Praying Mantis where the forms are only 30-45 seconds... Much easier to practice haha.



Shenmue18 said:


> I guess for me it would be self defence mainly, but the other aspects of flexibility and  breathing and posture are appealing, too.
> 
> And yes, I hear you on that one. Finding a place to train is my next port of call after figuring out what I want to do.
> 
> Thanks very much



Where do you live? It might help people help you pick a school.



JowGaWolf said:


> grappling takes a lot too. I agree with taking the free trial class.  If he hasn't passed out before the week ends then he should go somewhere else. Lol



For my blue belt in BJJ I had to roll 90 min straight back to back with folks who were fresh. I thought I was going to pass out or puke. I never could've done it when I first started. You definitely train muscles you're not used to using.


----------



## Buka (Nov 22, 2015)

Welcome to MT, Shenmue.

Here's something to consider -

Go to all the places in your area, places that you can realistically and conviently get to on a regular basis, and watch their classes. Go more than once, preferably on different days of the week. Watch how they train, watch how they spar, watch how they interect with each other. Watch the people teaching.

So....if there's three places in your area you should dedicate six to nine nights to the situation. Then, let us know what your thoughts and feelings are about what you saw, what your gut tells you.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 22, 2015)

Find a place that caters to people like you, a good start might be looking at boxing, Muay Thai, BJJ, MMA and other styles that are popular for your demographic.  Pretty much every place has some sort of trial, either for a low fee or free, do that.  If you enjoy it stay, if not move on.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 22, 2015)

Buka said:


> Go to all the places in your area, places that you can realistically and conviently get to on a regular basis, and watch their classes. Go more than once, preferably on different days of the week. Watch how they train, watch how they spar, watch how they interect with each other. Watch the people teaching.



This is going to partially depend on the culture of the school, a lot of people don't like a audience when they are working out.  There is a reason women's only fitness centres became popular, and one of the biggest concerns people have when joining a gym is they don't want people watching them work out.  If you're gonna go check out a place jump on the mat and be a part of it.  

Try that approach in other activities... tell a guy to head to a fitness gym and watch everyone work out, or go to a zumba class and see how everyone moves from the side lines, or sit on the side in a yoga studio and watch for a couple classes.  Making people feel comfortable working out is part of the instructor and facilities job, letting random spectators come in and watch your members work out is going to make some of those members uncomfortable.  As instructors we sometimes forget that, we got people watching us on the mat 20-40 hours a week, it's our job. But for many people having spectators when working out would be a excuse to not work out.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 23, 2015)

If only there were some kind of FAQ or Newbies Guide that already said all of this stuff which the OP could just read at his leisure...



Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Nov 23, 2015)

The Newbie Guide to Martial Arts Training (ver 2.6) - by Jeff Pipkins | Page 2 | MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## crazydiamond (Nov 29, 2015)

Getting in shape before I started Martial arts was a must ! But then again I was an out of shape 40 something when I decided to embark on a fitness routine before taking up marital arts.  I found that strength training, cardio, and some yoga really prepared me for classes. But then again you are 19 and sound in great shape and youth helps  

As for what to take - I like martial arts that have mixed elements in them - striking, grappling, kicking, weapons, etc.   JKD (inosanto) , Hapkido, Sediokan Karate, MMA, and others are great. Find some places near you home and check them out.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 29, 2015)

Getting in shape before starting is good.  I also started at age 46, and I was way overweight and also diabetic (didn't know it, was diagnosed within a month of starting martial arts training).  I started walking and got up to 2 miles a day before starting training.  Wasn't enough.  However, I did the best I could to keep up, and when I could not keep up, I sat down and rested and watched the class.  I got better fairly quickly.

The important thing is to start.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 30, 2015)

crazydiamond said:


> Getting in shape before I started Martial arts was a must ! But then again I was an out of shape 40 something when I decided to embark on a fitness routine before taking up marital arts.  I found that strength training, cardio, and some yoga really prepared me for classes. But then again you are 19 and sound in great shape and youth helps
> 
> As for what to take - I like martial arts that have mixed elements in them - striking, grappling, kicking, weapons, etc.   JKD (inosanto) , Hapkido, Sediokan Karate, MMA, and others are great. Find some places near you home and check them out.


Getting "in shape" before starting is OK, but so is using the MA training itself to get you in condition for that MA.  Young, fit, folks come in to Judo and to my WMA club all the time.  I bounce 'em around and outlast them handily.  But I'm pretty sure that many of them would be able to run me into the ground if we decided to compete Cross Country or Track.

Generally, if there's beneficial extra-curricular workouts for that particular MA, then the instructor will know and tell you what it is and what to do.  Swimming and roadwork are pretty common addendum to Boxing, for instance.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## crazydiamond (Nov 30, 2015)

lklawson said:


> Getting "in shape" before starting is OK, but so is using the MA training itself to get you in condition for that MA.  Young, fit, folks come in to Judo and to my WMA club all the time.  I bounce 'em around and outlast them handily.  But I'm pretty sure that many of them would be able to run me into the ground if we decided to compete Cross Country or Track.
> 
> Generally, if there's beneficial extra-curricular workouts for that particular MA, then the instructor will know and tell you what it is and what to do.  Swimming and roadwork are pretty common addendum to Boxing, for instance.
> 
> ...



I hear ya - but I was REALLY out of shape. Each MA class we have -  starts with things like push ups, jumping jacks, squats, usually in a descending pyramid scheme with no stops ....not to mention flexible stuff like touching toes. I would have not have been able to do ANY of those things - if I had not spent a year or two overcoming a decade of poor fitness.   I might have quit from exhaustion... or embarrassment. For me I have more confidence getting in shape first. But I agree-  kick boxing knocked the **** out of me and thats okay - at least I made it past the warm ups


----------

